# JD Robb Fantasy In Death - Pre-order for $6.39 - with Caveat



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't get too excited if you're caught up on this series...it's a good news/bad news thing for JD Robb fans. 

The paperback edition of this book doesn't release until next August but they have a Kindle pre-order listed for $6.39. 

For the newbies, your credit card won't be charged until the book releases. Pre-ordering just locks in the price. And if the price goes down you'll get whatever the lowest price is during the pre-order period (unless they change the policy between now and August!) No picture for it yet, but here's the link anyway...











HOWEVER, this is for the Kindle edition when the PAPERBACK comes out in August. The hardback will come out in February, the Kindle edition pre-order price for February is $13.10. But I'm so far behind on this series, I can wait for the $6.39 price! And I'm sure once it's out it'll come down to $9.99 quickly, so I wouldn't be jumping on that $13.10 price!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

That's odd that the regular price is only 7.99 when it should be a hardback release when it comes out.  Correct? There's a link to the hardback version in list of "customers who bought this have bought" books and it's set at 23.99.

I went ahead and preordered it, but it still seems odd. 

ETA:  Just saw that the hardcover release date is 2/22/10, the paperback release date is 7/26/10, then the kindle release date is 8/3/10.  Interesting release schedule.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

EKing said:


> That's odd that the regular price is only 7.99 when it should be a hardback release when it comes out. Correct? There's a link to the hardback version in list of "customers who bought this have bought" books and it's set at 23.99.
> 
> I went ahead and preordered it, but it still seems odd.
> 
> ETA: Just saw that the hardcover release date is 2/22/10, the paperback release date is 7/26/10, then the kindle release date is 8/3/10. Interesting release schedule.


Yep, I had to go back & modify my post when I realized what the entire schedule is...

Hardcover, February 22, 2010
Kindle Edition, February 23, 2010 @ $13.10

Paperback, July 26, 2010
Kindle Edition, August 3, 2010 @ $6.39


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

At least it makes sense now.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

I had just been looking at this a few days ago.  I had not seen the Feb 23 kindle version.  Not sure I'll pick it up that day. Will depend on what I've got on my plate for reading at the time.  I was not happy when I had seen the August kindle date, but I can deal with a higher price for the kindle version with the same date release as the hardcover as long as the price is the same or lower than the hardcover. ( I figure I would have bought the hardcover if I did not have an ereader)


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am reading Kindred in Death now, as a DTB. But I paid for the entire series on my Kindle, book by book. Can't wait til August for the cheaper price, so will get it in Feb.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm caught up and impatiently waiting for the next book. I couldn't wait until August, but I will wait for the price to drop to $9.99.

Wish she'd write faster.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm buying the hardcover as soon as it hit the shelves...


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I've been interested in starting this series, but never have gotten around to it. Any hints for making this multi-book series a bit cheaper?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Library.. seriously, it is a LONG series now. or a used book store.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I have every one of them...    I wish I had them on Kindle, but there's no way I'll dump that much money into it.  I got mine at Half Price Books, some even on clearance.  Also, check eBay, some people will sell them in lots.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

So does the Kindle version release before paperback?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have every single book in both the Kindle and audible format. Yes, it was expensive, but it's one of my favorites. My mom reads the Kindle version and my dad listens to the audio. I do both so we really got our money's worth.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have every single book in both the Kindle and audible format. Yes, it was expensive, but it's one of my favorites. My mom reads the Kindle version and my dad listens to the audio. I do both so we really got our money's worth.


I usually make it a rule not to re-read bookks I have already read. This series is the exception. I have read the first one Naked In Death 3 times, while I was making my way thru the series! I cannot get enough of their 1st meeting...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I ADORE this series and bought it book by book on my Kindle.  It took awhile to read it but I just bought each book as I finished with the last.  TOTALLY worth it!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I ADORE this series and bought it book by book on my Kindle. It took awhile to read it but I just bought each book as I finished with the last. TOTALLY worth it!


Me too! Started in July, finished 12-31, and am eagerly awaiting the next one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just started this series, looks like I have a lot to read!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I got myself all excited today. Audible.com shows Fantasy in Death as being released tomorrow. Apparently it's wrong and it's one more week.... Sigh. I'll wait for the price to drop for the Kindle version, but I have an audible credit reserved for this one.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm on my library's waiting list for this too~ if the price drops below $12 before my library gets it in I'll get the e-book at that point. If I get it via my library first I'll be waiting til Aug for the $6.39 price drop 

As many books as hubby and I buy that $1.10 adds up fast so we're pretty firm on that price point... <cough> except Jim Butcher. Since we both read him hubby begged for the preorder at $12.61 and I caved.... lol


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's available for purchase at audible.com already. I'm downloading it right now!  I'm so excited to get my Roarke & Eve fix.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm so jealous! I wish Kindle releases would come out before the hardcover. I have definitely missed Eve and Roarke, so I've been pre-occupying myself with Ted Dekker and Jodi Picoult books. My husband said I've been in the reading zone for the last 2 weeks. I've read 5 books and I'm in the middle of number 6 now. I'm just getting warmed up for a little J.D. Robb, that's all.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Link no longer works


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

jaspertyler said:


> Link no longer works


Looks like they've removed the August pre-order option - the only one currently is the February pre-order option, for $13.10. I just checked and it's still on my account as pre-ordered for August at the $6.39 price - anyone else who ordered might want to check that though.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not going to give any spoilers, but I have to say the conversation between Eve & Peabody at the beginning of Chapter 5 has got to be the best ever.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm really hoping to be able to buy this for $9.99 soon. If it doesn't drop, though, it'll be my first purchase above that price. I wouldn't do it for many books, but I would for Eve and Roarke!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's available for purchase at audible.com already. I'm downloading it right now! I'm so excited to get my Roarke & Eve fix.


If I may ask... Do you listen to audio books on your Kindle? If so, how?


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

The book has dropped from 13.10 to 12.60!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

4Katie said:


> If I may ask... Do you listen to audio books on your Kindle? If so, how?


I usually just listen to them on my iPhone, but yes, you can listen to them on the Kindle. After you download the book from audible, hook your Kindle up to your computer and drag the audio file into the audible folder.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't think I realized that. Thanks!


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Really can't wait for this one!!!!

I'll be purchasing this... waiting for the release to decide on Kindle version or DTB


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Is there another book between Kindred in Death and Fantasy in Death?  Does anyone remember the website that lists series books in order?
I read about 18 of these in succession this year and am on a break, but starting to feel a strong pull back toward Roarke and Eve.
Paula ny


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

QUICK REFERENCE LIST
The In Death Series

Naked in Death, July 1995
Glory in Death, December 1995
Immortal in Death, July 1996
Rapture in Death, October 1996
Ceremony in Death, May 1997
Vengeance in Death, October 1997
Holiday in Death, June 1998
Conspiracy in Death, April 1999
Loyalty in Death, October 1999
Witness in Death, March 2000
Judgment in Death, September 2000
Betrayal in Death, March 2001
Seduction in Death, September 2001
Reunion in Death, March 2002
Purity in Death, September 2002
Portrait in Death, March 2003
Imitation in Death, September 2003
Divided in Death, January 2004
Visions in Death, August 2004
Survivor in Death, February 2005
Origin in Death, July 2005
Memory in Death, January 2006
Born in Death, November 2006
Innocent in Death, February 2007
Creation in Death, November 2007
Strangers in Death, February 2008
Salvation in Death, November 2008
Promises in Death, February 2009
Kindred in Death, November 2009
Fantasy in Death, February 2010

In Death Novella

Robb novella included in Remember When (featuring two connected stories from Nora Roberts and J. D. Robb), May 2004
Big Jack, March 2010 (stand-alone publication)

In Death stories included in Anthologies

“Midnight in Death,” Silent Night, November 1998
“Interlude in Death,” Out of This World, August 2001
“Haunted in Death,” Bump in the Night, April 2006
“Eternity in Death,” Dead of Night, November 2007
“Ritual in Death,” Suite 606, November 2008
“Missing in Death,” The Lost, December 2009


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have every single book in both the Kindle and audible format. Yes, it was expensive, but it's one of my favorites. My mom reads the Kindle version and my dad listens to the audio. I do both so we really got our money's worth.


This is one of the few series that I always get in hardcover as part of my collection. I have to admit to being a little bit behind though. I can't even remember which one I finished last.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Uh, I just saw the version available currently is now showing as $6.39 this morning... I went ahead and bought it and it's there, and also canceled my pre-order for the one later in the year!  Not sure if this is a mistake or how long it would last, but figured I'd mention it!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

EKing said:


> Uh, I just saw the version available currently is now showing as $6.39 this morning... I went ahead and bought it and it's there, and also canceled my pre-order for the one later in the year! Not sure if this is a mistake or how long it would last, but figured I'd mention it!


Me too!!! Very glad I was patient. I would have paid $9.99, but there was no was I was gonna pay $12.60!

THANK YOU AMAZON!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Is there another book between Kindred in Death and Fantasy in Death? Does anyone remember the website that lists series books in order?
> I read about 18 of these in succession this year and am on a break, but starting to feel a strong pull back toward Roarke and Eve.
> Paula ny


Heather answered your question concerning the order of the books, but I believe the website you're looking for is Fantastic Fiction. I love the site. 
deb


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

MyShoppingNotes.com just notified me that the Kindle version of Fantasy in Death price dropped to $6.39!!!!  I grabbed it quick cause it probably won't last!!!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks KindleKay I just got it too!!!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I wonder where else I can post it  This is BIG news and it won't last.... I may just start a new thread.  Too many people love this series...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks to the Twitter heads up ladies. I jumped on it because it's got to be a pricing mistake. I expect it will go back up to at least 9.99 pretty quick.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I posted it on Facebook


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Thanks to the Twitter heads up ladies. I jumped on it because it's got to be a pricing mistake. I expect it will go back up to at least 9.99 pretty quick.


No worries here - I just got it for 6.39.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep - jumped on it too --- should have known it would already be posted  

My husband left just after I bought this (he's meeting some friends) as he left "So... any plans you had for the day are shot now... right?"  

he knows me


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Someone was asking on another forum--did these books come and go with the macmillan uproar?  In other words, were they off kindle for a while?  She's in Aussie and is having problems "finding" some of them on Kindle.  Are they all on Kindle US?  Did they disappear for a while?

Thanks.  I told her I'd ask because I know y'all would probably know...


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Flechette said:


> Yep - jumped on it too --- should have known it would already be posted
> 
> My husband left just after I bought this (he's meeting some friends) as he left "So... any plans you had for the day are shot now... right?"
> 
> he knows me


LOL there is nothing better than spending the day with a good book.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Woot! Thanks for the heads-up, I jumped on it too!!

Wonder if I can hold off reading it until my trip in two weeks, it'd make a great plane ride read.... probably not...


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I got it,  too.    This is my first JD Robb book (I don't know where I've been!).  Now the question is, can I start with this book or do I need to start with the first book? ....that would be a LOT of books to read.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ellesu said:


> I got it, too.  This is my first JD Robb book (I don't know where I've been!). Now the question is, can I start with this book or do I need to start with the first book? ....that would be a LOT of books to read.


This is one series when you REALLY need to start at the beginning. Yes, there are a lot of books, but you get all the character development and will be able to understand so much more.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Start with Naked In Death for sure!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't think I realized that. Thanks!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't know who the parent company of the publisher is, but they're set to make a killing on these $6.39 Kindle books.  The digital list price is $69.99!  Since the agency model doesn't kick in until March, they'll be taking $35.00 from Amazon for every one of these purchased.

I may take a look at the first one, but no way in heck am I handing the publisher that kind of money, even if it isn't out of my own pocket.  LOL  Sure hope Amazon has some clause in place that means they aren't going to lose nearly 6x the price we're paying.

Edit:  Penguin is the owner of Putnam, the publisher of record for this series.  And yes, Penguin is one of the 5 Apple linked publishers moving towards the agency model pricing scheme.  Very interesting.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks! Amazon's going to really llike me this weekend.   

Oops! Posted before/or while yours was posting VictoriaP  I was talking about buying some previous books in the series.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> This is one series when you REALLY need to start at the beginning. Yes, there are a lot of books, but you get all the character development and will be able to understand so much more.


And you'll enjoy it much more. My favorite thing about the books is the relationships between the characters over the years.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ellesu said:


> Thanks! Amazon's going to really llike me this weekend.
> 
> Oops! Posted before/or while yours was posting VictoriaP I was talking about buying some previous books in the series.


You won't regret it. It's a great series.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Can't wait to get started tonight.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

ellesu said:


> Thanks! Amazon's going to really llike me this weekend.
> 
> Oops! Posted before/or while yours was posting VictoriaP I was talking about buying some previous books in the series.


No worries. I'm sampling Naked in Death right now too.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Woooo Whooooo!!!!  I'm a happy camper!!!!  My "shoppingnotes" button is about broke - I checked it so many times yesterday!!! It can get some rest now!  LMAO...


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, this price drop (mistake?) is a perfect early b-day present!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

As much as the eBook prices have been all the hub bub...I am SO glad to see this price drop (mistake?)  It is now 8:28pm CST and it is still listed at $6.39.  Almost 12 hours now!  I am 66% done with it.  I am sure that I will stay up too late reading/finishing it.  I adore Eve and Roarke....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm not going to give any spoilers, but I have to say the conversation between Eve & Peabody at the beginning of Chapter 5 has got to be the best ever.


So I couldn't wait two weeks to start reading after getting it at the new low price today (LOL), and just started Chapter 5 (had other things to do earlier)...I'd completely forgotten this comment until I started reading it, and then remembered, and had to post that you were SO right! I about died laughing....


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, I'd FINALLY built up a nice balance of gift certificates on my Amazon account...so much for that idea!  LOL  I would have to let y'all talk me into another LONG series.  As if the Stephanie Plum and Jim Butcher books weren't bad enough for my wallet, now I have to start a series with 30 books?!

(just finished Naked in Death and downloaded the second one)



Well, at least it should keep me occupied for a while.  Hopefully.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Well, I'd FINALLY built up a nice balance of gift certificates on my Amazon account...so much for that idea! LOL I would have to let y'all talk me into another LONG series. As if the Stephanie Plum and Jim Butcher books weren't bad enough for my wallet, now I have to start a series with 30 books?!
> 
> (just finished Naked in Death and downloaded the second one)
> 
> ...


My 3 or 4 month reign with Eve and Roarke was some of the best reading I have ever done! I read them all back to back and was super sad when I was done. I took a breather on reading cause no other book interested me.... I still wouldn't change it at all and wish I could go back and read for the first time not knowing, you know?


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I started buying back in May but didnt start reading til December or January.....have completely caught up. Started reading Fantasy this afternoon got about 33% done and had to come to work. I WILL  finish it tomorrowm


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Well, I'd FINALLY built up a nice balance of gift certificates on my Amazon account...so much for that idea! LOL I would have to let y'all talk me into another LONG series. As if the Stephanie Plum and Jim Butcher books weren't bad enough for my wallet, now I have to start a series with 30 books?!
> 
> (just finished Naked in Death and downloaded the second one)
> 
> ...


another one bites the dust...lol! Not to alarm you, but she has hopes to write 30 more.

I'm so glad you like it. They just get better.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

WOW Another 30 books? Well I will be buying as long as she's writing them


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> another one bites the dust...lol! Not to alarm you, but she has hopes to write 30 more.
> 
> I'm so glad you like it. They just get better.


**snorts** Not much alarms me in this place by now. I just pretty much assume that between here and another forum, I will never again lack for reading material. Of course, I will never again have available discretionary income either! LOL

Good to know they keep getting better; I hate to get invested in a series only to find it heads downhill at some point.

And ... mmmm..... Roarke. 

Now if I can only keep myself from running through these at 3-4 a day, we'll be doing pretty well!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I decided last night that I'm going to re-read the entire series this year. I've read a couple of them twice, but never a complete re-read. This is one series that doesn't get old or fizzles out. There are some books in the series that I like better than others, but I can't think of any I didn't like. 

Roarke is one of my book boyfriends (Jamie is the other)

I originally read them all back-to-back and I think it took me about 6 weeks.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Roarke is one of my book boyfriends (Jamie is the other)


We ran a "Favorite Literary Hunks" thread over on the other forum for a few weeks, and Roarke's name came up pretty darn frequently. That should have been a clue.  That's another thread that's cost me so much money.....

I'm sure I'll be done with book 2 tonight, but I'll work hard not to stay up all night just so I can read book 3!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I've started Fantasy but I'm trying to take it sloooowwwww - I don't want it to end!

Isn't Peabody the perfect match for a partner!  LMAO...

Everytime I'm reading these books I always want to make a pot of "real" coffee and eat chocolates...


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> My 3 or 4 month reign with Eve and Roarke was some of the best reading I have ever done! I read them all back to back and was super sad when I was done. I took a breather on reading cause no other book interested me.... I still wouldn't change it at all and wish I could go back and read for the first time not knowing, you know?


This was me exactly. I started with naked in death the week I got my kindle and promptly spent almost $200 in a month reading them all. I will have Fantasy finished tonight and then sadly wait for 6 more months.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

modkindle said:


> This was me exactly. I started with naked in death the week I got my kindle and promptly spent almost $200 in a month reading them all. I will have Fantasy finished tonight and then sadly wait for 6 more months.


Me, too


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Me, too


^^^ me three or at least until the latest outlander comes out


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

You know, I keep hearing about Outlander.  I tried to read it but couldn't get into it.  I suppose it is time to give it another try...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> You know, I keep hearing about Outlander. I tried to read it but couldn't get into it. I suppose it is time to give it another try...


I think it's the first 2 chapters that are pretty boring, but necessary. Once Claire goes back in time things really pick up. I think you'd love the series. If you love Roarke, you'll love Jamie.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, you know how I feel about my Roarke....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Still at 6.39; it says print list price is $69.99 and I saved $63.60.   I think not! LOL!  But I bought it, thanks for the heads up about the price!

Betsy


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.  I bought it too.  I'm a huge fan of Eve and Roarke, having bought the entire (at that time) collection a couple of years back from eReader, back in the dark ages before my Kindle days when I read on my Palm Pilot.  That was ok, Kindle is much much MUCH better.  

So who is this Outlander?  I'm always on the look-out for new series although currently I have 177 items on my Kindle with possibly 35 of those having been read.  Dammit!!  Those guys want me to show up at work in order to get my paycheck so I can have more money so I can buy more books.  Wonder if I'll live long enough?1?!?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm only on #5 - so am sticking with my pre-order for August at $6.39.  But if it goes even lower I'll jump on it.  Thinking I might start reading two in a row, they're pretty quick reads and I am enjoying them.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

FYI... I just bought it for $6.39 this morning.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I think you'd love the series. If you love Roarke, you'll love Jamie.


Great... more books to get addicted to. 

Can someone give a brief description of this series? What am I missing?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I just Wikipedia'd the Outlander series. I'm not really into historical books from that era... I assume there's more to these books?

I'd originally put off reading the in Death books for a long time because of the futuristic setting, and I don't like science fiction. But they're so cool! Not really science fiction - they're just set 50 years in the future. The biggest difference from the present is that they have cooler stuff.  But the people and their relationships are the same. And I love the characters and their relationships in these books.

Same thing with the Twilight books. I'm not into vampires at all. DS's g/f forced me to read Twilight, and, of course, I loved it. I still don't really like vampires - but these books really just a great Romeo and Juliet-type love story, where one of the main characters happens to be a vampire. And since they're not running around with fangs killing innocent people, it's all good.

So I'm learning to have a more open mind. Might have to give Outlander a try.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

4Katie said:


> Great... more books to get addicted to.
> 
> Can someone give a brief description of this series? What am I missing?


Mystery/romance set in 2058 (at least that's the year in book #5). I don't care for Norah Roberts' romance books, but when she writes as JD Robb it's an entirely different thing. More concise & to the point, with great relationships that build over the series between the homicide detective, Eve Dallas, and other characters. Also fun to see the "future" through her eyes. And I probably never would've even tried them without reading about them here on KB. Sample "Naked in Death" and see what you think. It's actually only $4.74 for Kindle so it's a good, inexpensive intro to the series.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Vicki G. said:


> So who is this Outlander? I'm always on the look-out for new series although currently I have 177 items on my Kindle with possibly 35 of those having been read. Dammit!! Those guys want me to show up at work in order to get my paycheck so I can have more money so I can buy more books. Wonder if I'll live long enough?1?!?


Vickie there is a whole book club dedicated to Outlander. I didn't think I would like it since it was a time travle historical book but fell in love with Claire/Jamie just lik eI did Eve/Roarke. I don't know how to add the link for the book club


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> You know, I keep hearing about Outlander. I tried to read it but couldn't get into it. I suppose it is time to give it another try...


I was the same way, read the entire sample, then posted here that I didn't understand what the big deal was. But everyone said it was so great, so when the price dropped temporarily, I bought it. It sat on my Kindle for a while, but I finally decided to give it a try, and, once it got going, it was almost impossible to put down. I haven't heard a single female say they didn't like it, ever (and I'm not big on "girly" books myself), so I really don't think you'll be sorry you gave it another chance.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

marianner said:


> I was the same way, read the entire sample, then posted here that I didn't understand what the big deal was. But everyone said it was so great, so when the price dropped temporarily, I bought it. It sat on my Kindle for a while, but I finally decided to give it a try, and, once it got going, it was almost impossible to put down. I haven't heard a single female say they didn't like it, ever (and I'm not big on "girly" books myself), so I really don't think you'll be sorry you gave it another chance.


Actually, I've met a few women who didn't like Outlander. Personally, I loved and adored the first book (read based on recs here), despised the second--made it halfway through and called it quits. Read the synopsis for each of the others on Wikipedia and realized there was no way I'd be able to continue; it just wasn't doing it for me.


Spoiler



The writing style in Dragonfly in Amber put me off badly, and the story simply wasn't pulling me in in the way Outlander did. Add in the directions the plots go as the series extends, and it just wasn't a good fit for me any longer. Which is really depressing, because Outlander itself is one of the best books I read last year.



Jamie is divine. But he wasn't enough for me to keep reading. Roarke, on the other hand, is EXACTLY the kind of character I love, and the thought of having him around for 30 books is downright heavenly. Started book 3 last night before bed, and had to force myself to turn the lights out at a semi-reasonable hour. 

(Speaking of which--luvmy4brats, how far have you gotten with KMM's Highlander books? You're going to meet up with my favorite eventually, and I think you're going to find some interesting similarities to Roarke. I have to find out if she reads this series!)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP, 

I've read the first 2 in the Highlander series. Book 3 isn't available for Kindle until April(luckily, it looks like the rest are available). I just got my new audible credits today though, so I may go ahead and get it there to listen to.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> VictoriaP,
> 
> I've read the first 2 in the Highlander series. Book 3 isn't available for Kindle until April(luckily, it looks like the rest are available). I just got my new audible credits today though, so I may go ahead and get it there to listen to.


I know. Karen's assistant pinged the publisher on this, because it appears to be available in the Sony store, but not in B&N or Amazon. Unfortunately the answer she got was just along the lines of "backlist books sometimes get pushed back". She's still trying to get details.


----------

